# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  17 HMR suppressor recommendations.

## viper

Hi Guys
just picked up a Savage 17HMR and although I love the calibre they sure are noisy little bastards.

Not currently threaded but that's the next step, do you guys have any recommendations as to what brand of suppressor to select.

Cheers

----------


## 300CALMAN

I use a Parker and Hale .22lr suppressor.
check out this tread:

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-17-hmr-10265/

----------


## Maca49

Gun works on mine

----------


## Barefoot

Hushpro or DPT would be my choices.
As it happens I'm about to sell a DPT modular .22 can (unused) . . .

----------


## Beetroot

I have a DPT and it seems to work well. The gun is still louyd, but it doesnt have the ear splitting muzzle crack anymore. Works extremely well in my 22lr too.

----------


## res

I use a gunworks .22mag can, seems to work as well as anything else I have seen mates use

----------


## Tuukka

Hi,

Our DUAL rimfire suppressor is also rated for .22 WMR / .17 HMR.

DUAL rimfire suppressor | Ase Utra

Best Regards!

Tuukka Jokinen
Ase Utra sound suppressors

----------


## scottrods

Use a gunworks HMR one on mine. Awesome.

----------


## smidey

Finally got my hmr threaded for my gunworks suppressor and what a difference. No powder bang at all just the noise of the projectile leaving rapidly

Sent from my workbench

----------


## 223nut

Gunwales on mine, never guna be as quiet as a 22 no matter what u do

----------


## scottrods

THere is only ONE suppressor needed for a 17hmr. That would be a gunworks one.
Absolutely fantastic on my Marlin.

----------


## 300_BLK

Had both Gunworks and the MAE 22 Mag on my 17's.

Sold the GW and kept the MAE as it's quieter (not by heaps mind you).

Mae is stainless so heavy but will last forever.

Can't go wrong with either really.

----------


## smidey

> Gunwales on mine, never guna be as quiet as a 22 no matter what u do


of course not, the pill is moving at more than twice the speed of a sub 22 and twice the speed of sound. 

All a can on any round that travels faster than the speed of sound can do is remove the powder bang which this does so perfect for the caliber.

You do understand there are two parts to teh sound you hear from a rifle firing a pill faster than the speed of sound? the powder bang and the sonic boom.

----------


## Martin358

> Hi Guys
> just picked up a Savage 17HMR and although I love the calibre they sure are noisy little bastards.
> 
> Not currently threaded but that's the next step, do you guys have any recommendations as to what brand of suppressor to select.
> 
> Cheers


im using a gunworks on my 17 hornet, quieter than a rimfire 22

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Hey man,

I've had a few rimfire cans over the years!

The very best in my opinion is the greystone overbarrel can. It fits Sporter barrels but your varmint has to be turned down. 

The Rev Rog cans work but I have had mixed results. 

I've currently got a gun city brave heart on my Marlin. It's works really well and cost a lot less than the Grey Stone.

The sak model was ok but not as good as the gun city.

----------


## TeRei

Got a Dan Can o/b which performs flawlessly. Got a DPT front one but not used it. Hoping Darren get around to making an o/b but it has been put on the back burner. Had Gunworks front can but threw it away. Too droopy.

----------

